# Wii Fit....best place to buy?



## Squonk (27 Apr 2008)

Anybody know the best place to buy Wii Fit? Looking at the Sunday Newspapers it looks like XtraVison and Smyths are selling it for E80 this week only (Smyths sell it for E72 with their loyalty card, whatever that is). Normal price seems to be about E95.


----------



## wheels (27 Apr 2008)

XtraVision seems to be the best bet I would say. That's a great price, one article claimed it was 130euro.


----------



## extopia (27 Apr 2008)

You get the smyth's loyalty card when you buy your console at smyths, so you might have one somewhere if you indeed bought your wii there.


----------



## squitchell (27 Apr 2008)

tesco navan are selling it for €78


----------



## ailbhe (27 Apr 2008)

Tesco are about 75 euro.


----------



## extopia (27 Apr 2008)

what is it anyway? SUrely going out for a walk would be more fun.


----------



## ailbhe (28 Apr 2008)

extopia said:


> what is it anyway? SUrely going out for a walk would be more fun.


 

Not if you don't like walking or it's raining. See here

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5oNVIcMnZh4


----------



## dave2k (28 Apr 2008)

Starting at €64: [broken link removed]


----------



## extopia (29 Apr 2008)

ailbhe said:


> Not if you don't like walking or it's raining. See here
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5oNVIcMnZh4




I like to walk (even in the rain), but yeah, I have a wii and this has definitely convinced me to get one (for the wife and kids of course )

Cool.


----------



## askalot (29 Apr 2008)

This kind of says it all!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_iYBmAVuBns&feature=related


----------



## MichaelDes (30 Apr 2008)

askalot said:


> This kind of says it all!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_iYBmAVuBns&feature=related


 

No this says it all about PS3 versus Wii. 

The Wii Fit is absolutely amazing piece of technology and provides an exercise regime starting at the novice and working right through to the regular user. It has certainly got my children of their backside and should diminish their "couch potato" lifestyle somewhat. With the amount of obesity at all levels, anything at all would be good news but this development is brilliant news. Also with internet TV through Wi-Fi what more do you need? Imagine the technology in five years time. Nintendo have creamed Sony, who chased the ball in the wrong direction by going for sharper graphics and more complex game play whilst Nintendo concentrated in active participation without the bows and whistles. 10 out of 10 and worth every cent regardless of the cost.

Before you ask, the family use regular pool and gym activity and various sports clubs [as most kids do] but it’s a great fun add-on.


----------



## DeeKie (10 Jul 2008)

Any update about where I might pick one up this weekend for a fairly good price? This rain is getting me down!!


----------



## Ancutza (10 Jul 2008)

It's a bit tame to get you fit though!  Out into the rain with the lot of you!


----------



## DeeKie (10 Jul 2008)

Ah yeah, I know, but I likes my wii so I do. I think its worth the euros, but I was wondering if anyone had managed to get a bit of deal recently.


----------



## shesells (11 Jul 2008)

We got ours in Zavvi for about €80 but that was before the sale.

I love Wiifit but think I've injured my knee on it. Until I started using wiifit I had no knee problems ever but have had a lot of pain in one knee since I started using it. So now I don't use it in the hope that this will sort out the problem.


----------



## Cahir (11 Jul 2008)

I got one in Golden Discs in Stephens Green for about €80 and to be honest I've only used it about 3 times.  I'd rather go to the gym.  The muscle exercises are quite good but it's difficult to break a sweat with the aerobic exercises, they're not at all challenging.  I'm looking forward to other games becoming available for the balance board.


----------

